
Ask HN: That article about client-specific APIs? - trumbitta2
I&#x27;ve been trying to find it again for some time now, to no avail.<p>I don&#x27;t remember when, but I feel it&#x27;s not been more than 2 years, here on HN popped a post or a comment about writing a special version of your REST API for each client you may have needed to support &#x2F; use.<p>Any pointers?
======
brudgers
I remember hearing a podcast about the idea [where 'client' is used in the
software sense, not the person who pays a consultant money sense, though I
suppose that might not be a bad idea]. It was probably on SE-Radio or perhaps
Hanselminutes. Hanselminutes probably has better search.

So here's my vague eyewitness account. I make a 220 mile round trip about one
evening a week and listen to podcasts. I have a vague recollection of where I
was when I heard the idea and based on that I have a rather uncertain feeling
that it was in the context of Google and rewriting their software updating
system in Go. But that could be totally wrong.

Good luck.

